# why cannot g-ir-scanner be found ?



## sw2wolf (May 11, 2011)

```
>sudo pkgdb -F
--->  Checking the package registry database
[Updating the pkgdb <format:bdb_btree> in /var/db/pkg ... - 459 packages found (-2 +0) (...) done]
Stale dependency: gnome-vfs-2.24.4 -> avahi-app-0.6.28 (net/avahi-app):
Install stale dependency? ([y]es/[n]o/[a]ll) [yes]
......
```


```
GISCAN Avahi-0.6.gir
/usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner: not found
gmake[3]: *** [Avahi-0.6.gir] é”™è¯¯ 127
```


```
>whereis g-ir-scanner
g-ir-scanner: /usr/local/bin/g-ir-scanner /usr/local/man/man1/g-ir-scanner.1.gz
```

How can I fix such an error?

Sincerely!


----------



## sossego (May 11, 2011)

Look for gir-1.0. It's related to gobject-introspection.


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2011)

Either that or it can't find python27.


----------



## sw2wolf (May 13, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Either that or it can't find python27.




```
>whereis python
python: /usr/local/bin/python /usr/local/man/man1/python.1.gz /usr/ports/lang/python

>python -V
Python 2.7.1

>ls -l /usr/local/bin/python*
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  1248012  3 18 16:03 /usr/local/bin/python*
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     1624  3 18 16:03 /usr/local/bin/python-config*
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     3704  3 18 16:03 /usr/local/bin/python-shared*
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     1631  3 18 16:03 /usr/local/bin/python-shared-config*
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     3704  3 18 16:03 /usr/local/bin/python-shared2.7*
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     1631  3 18 16:03 /usr/local/bin/python-shared2.7-config*
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel  1248012  3 18 16:03 /usr/local/bin/python2.7*
-r-xr-xr-x  2 root  wheel     1624  3 18 16:03 /usr/local/bin/python2.7-config*
```


----------



## nrgmilk (May 13, 2011)

Please reinstall gobject-introspection

ex:

```
portupgrade -f gobject-introspection-0.9.12_1
```


----------



## sw2wolf (May 16, 2011)

nrgmilk said:
			
		

> Please reinstall gobject-introspection
> 
> ex:
> 
> ...



Thanks! I fixed the problem.


----------

